# Graphics Card Not Detected



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi

I recently had to reinstall XP and since then my graphics card (Geforce FX 5200) isn't detected in device manager, although the monitor is plugged into it and works fine. 

Is it likely to be something to do with the motherboard drivers because I had to reinstall the onboard sound drivers for it?

I tried to install the latest Geforce drivers but the program said it couldn't detect a viable card either.


Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you know what board you have? Or, the make/model of the machine?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Motherboard is an old Gigabyte GA-7VT600P-RZ


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the chipset driver on this page:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...rboard&ProductID=1739&ProductName=GA-7VT600-P

You didn't mention the OS, but if it's Vista, get the newer chipset driver at www.viaarena.com .


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

This hasn't worked 

OS is XP


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do you have listed under Display Adapters in Device Manager? What card did you use before?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

There is no tab for Display Adapters in Device Manager. There was before and I was using the same graphics card as I have now


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What graphics are you using now? Did the chipset drivers install without any problems?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

The chipset drivers seemed to install fine.

Not sure what graphics its using! In Display settings>Advanced>Properties, it just says VgaSave. On the adapter page its completely blank


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you using the graphics that is built-in? In other words, there is no graphics card except your new one? If so, you may want to go into BIOS setup to see what options are available. You may see options to disable on-board graphics, or to choose which display adapter to use: AGP or PCI.


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah I had a look in BIOS to see if there were any options to turn off onboard graphics but I couldn't see anything. I'll have another look though.

There is no other graphic card except for the one I'm trying to use. Its not new, its about a year or 2 old and was working fine until I reinstalled Windows a couple of days ago.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have graphics drivers installed at this point, uninstall all of them. Use Add/Remove to be sure they are all gone and then these tools (at least one of them) to remove any remnants:

Nasty File Remover
Driver Cleaner Professional

Also, take a look at your manual to see if there is a jumper on the board for disabling on-board graphics.


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Argh still not working!


----------



## htn (Apr 23, 2007)

easy, go to nvidia.com and download the necessary drivers


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

forsythe_99 said:


> Argh still not working!


What isn't working?

You know, it doesn't look like that board has integrated graphics. Where is your monitor connected? Have you removed the old graphics card before trying to install a new one? Do you have just one card installed now, or 2? How many sets of video connectors are on the back?

Are there any problem devices displayed in Device Manager?

Can you try the old card?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not replacing the graphics card, it is the same one that i was using until i reinstalled XP and it has stopped working since then.

There is still no 'Display Adapters' tab in device manager and I can not install any drivers for the card as it says no card is found.

The monitor is plugged into the card and works alright


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Under System devices in Device Manager, do you see a VIA CPU to AGP Controller? Double-check that it has not slipped out of its slot, especially in the back.

And, I need to ask, you did reboot after installing the chipset drivers, right?

This is a PCI-Express card, is that right?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Under system devices there is 'VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller'

I have reseated the card a few times, it is in properly

I did reset after installing the chipset drivers


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I hope the card itself is all right. It seems to much of a co-incidence that it would have problems just while you were reinstalling.

I guess you could try the most recent chipset drivers for that board:

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_hyperionpro_v510a.zip


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/XFX-FX5200-AGP8X-256MB-DDR/dp/B0000E2Y8M

Thats the card I've got.

I'll try those drivers, thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This is pretty mysterious. That is a normal AGP card and shouldn't be at all difficult to install. The card has at least partial finctionality since you can see something on the monitor.

The one thing I'm curious about is your sound drivers. Where did you get the driver you installed, since you were apparently unaware of the GigaByte driver page, you must have gotten it from somewhere else? Does your sound work properly? Are there any other problem devices in Device Manager?

Try that updated chipset driver and we'll see what happens from there.

If you have another machine, plug in that card and boot it up, just to see if it is the card itself. If another machine sees it OK, then we are back to your machine as the culprit.

Look again in the BIOS, probably under an Advanced tab or button. There should be a place to choose PCI or AGP as the primary display device.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it possible you can try in another PC?


----------



## forsythe_99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I've never had a problem installing any type of cards on this PC, this has me stumped. I can't believe that the card has failed because as you say I have partial functionality and it was working fine a few days ago until I had to reinstall XP.

I got the sound drivers from Gigabyte's page, I hadn't downloaded the chipset then because I wasn't aware I had a problem until I tried to play a game the next day. The sound works fine as does everything else.

I don't have another PC I can the card in. I might have another AGP card buried in a box somewhere I'll try and dig that out today.

The only reference to AGP I can find in the BIOS is under 'Frequency/Voltage Control' which has 'PCI/AGP Frequency (Mhz)' and 'AGP OverVoltage Control'

I installed the updated chipset driver and no change as of yet.


----------

